# new/old gutiar!



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Just got myself a vintage yamaha sj-180!This guitar is great,i picked it up for $60 and even with old strings it sounds sweet.I think it has a bone nut on it giving it that nice shimmer you wouldn't expect with old strings.Now to convert it to a lefty:banana:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I know of Yamaha CJs, FGs, FSs, Ss, XSs among many others, but never heard of the sj-180. I know the FG-180 was one of the first two all laminated models Yamaha released in October of 1966, the other was the FG-150, they were Yamahas first FGs and came after the S series Dynamics...mid `60s... which followed the Dynamics... born in the early 50s. Yamaha came up with laminated tops in response to cracked tops they were getting reports about on their export Dynamic models #30, #50 and #70, so they tried the S series, which still didn`t have truss rods, and then came the light greeen lable FGs followed by the red labels, followed by a whole mess of other label colors and models. Once the FGs came into being, the all solid wood Dynamics went out of production.
So...have you looked for a serial number on yours? Do you have any pics, I`d love to see the label. Curious about the sj series `cause theres no mention in any of my books, might have been made for export, or even made outside Japan and not sold here.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Sorry i dont have a camera for the pictures.The label says sj-180 and from what i've gathered it was made between 81 and 85.All laminate with a truss rod.
http://www.elderly.com/items/20U-8491.htm
Same model as the link but had the pickguard removed.Also not in as good shape.
Heres some specs:
http://www.yamaha.com/apps/guitararchives/guitarchive2.asp

I like the tuners on these guitars,dont know why yamaha doesnt use them anymore.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I see, the Elderly link works. Never heard of that model, but thats not surprising, they had literally dozens and dozens of models, all of mine, except my late `90s LL33J go way back, into the 50s so I`m not as familiar with the 80s stuff. Looks good though, for the money you paid it`s certainly a bargain. Hope you like it as much as I like mine.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Considering its all laminate i would say it is a phenomenal guitar.All i need is a bone saddle and it would sound even better.Ive honestly never had such a great sounding guitar except for my washburn ea30.haha now that i know what to expect i'll be gassing for another yami.


----------

